

Equifax I-Cards: A Service to Prove You Are Really You - wmf
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/05/19/a-service-to-prove-you-are-really-you/

======
thwarted
I guess there somewhat of an off-line component, but how is this any better
than having a client certificate signed by a "trusted" 3rd-party entity?

~~~
wmf
It's very similar. Typically client certs are "dossier" certs that contain
_everything_ the CA knows about you, while infocards can contain only certain
claims (e.g. the holder is over 18).

